

Understanding the latest Rails benchmarks - josevalim
http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2011/02/understanding-the-latest-rails-benchmarks/

======
johnbender
I generally avoid scaffolding, and I only suggest it to others as a learning
tool. I prefer to have tight control over the code thats going into the
application, and the typing it saves me seems to be outweighed by the extras I
have to remove/prevent.

Am I in the minority here?

------
atambo
Would have been nice to see the jruby boot tests using nailgun
(<http://kenai.com/projects/jruby/pages/JRubyWithNailgun>) to remove the jvm
startup times from the results.

~~~
catch23
My experiences with nailgun have been mixed for rails development. Nailgun
doesn't search & parse all the ruby libraries found in your Gemfile, or
included as part of the rails startup time, so rerunning "rails generate x"
doesn't seem to help the startup time at all.

